# bathtub overflow drain not lining up



## plumbernewbie (Mar 20, 2010)

hello everyone.
i was hoping someone can give me advice. i took out an old bathtub and replaced it with a fiberglass type, 32" width. i had a smaller width before. 
i was able to line up the drain, so i don't have a problem there. 

my problem is that the overflow drain isn't lining up. i was looking for 45ºelbow, but nothing would fit with the drain pipe underneath the tub. i'm off about 1 inch. i am tempted to pull the overflow pipe to line up with the hole on the tub, but i'm afraid i might ruin the pipe underneath. 

i've been stuck at this problem for the past 2 weeks. i went to homedepot and lowes, and no one can help me out. this is my first time doing this, and i 
would really appreciate it if someone can help me out.

thanks!


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

We generally build waste/overflow kits to fit each particular tub or tub/shower. You may need to buy a new kit.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Pipes in a tub drain are on slip nuts, but there may be limits as to how much pipe is available to slip. And the overflow may not be the correct angle. Some are flat some are slightly angled. New drains include parts for the overflow and the drain.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Just Bill said:


> Pipes in a tub drain are on slip nuts, but there may be limits as to how much pipe is available to slip. And the overflow may not be the correct angle. Some are flat some are slightly angled. New drains include parts for the overflow and the drain.


Some municipalities may not allow slip nut tubular waste piping on bathtubs. Around here we can only use it if it's under a house. 2nd floor must be glued.


----------



## 5GMs (Aug 29, 2009)

If anyone is still linked to this I have a similar question. My new tub is the same size as the old and I can line up both the lower and upper shoes. My problem is the upper shoe (overflow drain?) is about 1/8 inch too short for the new tub which doesn't allow my upper shoe drain cover to line up with the drain itself.

I've pulled the tub back out and loosened the nut hoping the pipe had enough extra in it to slide up the needed length and be retightened. The nut is loosened but the pipe won't budge. It is a metal pipe but not copper or cast iron, not sure what you call it. I do know it's not plastic of any type.

My concern is if I use a monkey wrench to try and loosen the pipe it may twist the pipe and rip it, thus requiring yet more work.

Any thoughts?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

5GMs---Post a picture if you can---It sounds like the old P-trap is a bit low for the new drain set--

If that is the only problem, a standard 1 1/2 inch extension will do the trick--I'm just not clear on what you need----Pictures would help a lot.--Mike--


----------



## 5GMs (Aug 29, 2009)

Would love to do pictures but the new computer won't recognize my digital camera. Anyway, all fixed. I was able to take my camera to Lowes and one of the attendants said all I needed to do was remove the old plastic washer. No idea what it's called but when you tighten the nut down on to it it seals the fitting. 

Pipe is out and there is plenty of length on it. Now I just need to see how to go about measuring center on the drain and overflow openings on the new tub to set this pipe at the right length.

Any thoughts?


----------

